
HTML5 Web Messaging - shawndumas
http://ajaxian.com/archives/html5-web-messaging
======
stilist
Er, where’s the content? All I see is a link to the current version of the in-
development spec (<http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-webmessaging-20101118/>).

~~~
nsfmc
and also: where did those 7 upvotes come from? do people not read links before
upvoting anymore?

------
tjarratt
This should probably be updated to point to the w3 proposal document, but I'm
interested. For a while now I've wanted to have this functionality, but short
of using flash (or sticking yet _another_ backend server between processes)
this has been impossible.

It's a shame that the section on security is so short. Hopefully someone will
address that soon.

